# Radio Le Mans - Midweek Motorsport



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Anyone listen?

http://rlm.0157.org/

They do a live show on a Wednesday - cover all things motorsport - I think its a cracking listen, lots of banter and you find out whats going on in other formulaes.

You may recognise some of the voices from Motors TV & eurosport.

Just listening to a show on car care..

http://rlm.0157.org/specials.php


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Yep it’s a cool little station, I’ve met John Hindhaugh a couple of times he’s a very cool bloke, so many good racing stories :driver:

There’s a Car Cleaning Guide in the Special Programmes section too :thumb:


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Roy said:


> Yep it's a cool little station, I've met John Hindhaugh a couple of times he's a very cool bloke, so many good racing stories :driver:
> 
> There's a Car Cleaning Guide in the Special Programmes section too :thumb:


Are you the chap who did the car care show with John Hindhaugh? DW just got mentioned :thumb: Good listen, especially for the new guys to detailing.


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah that was me  not used to having a mircophone thrust at me, but think it came out ok :thumb:

Roy


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Roy said:


> Yeah that was me  not used to having a mircophone thrust at me, but think it came out ok :thumb:
> 
> Roy


Really enjoyed listening to that mate :thumb:


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

thehogester said:


> Really enjoyed listening to that mate :thumb:


Yeah it was a cracking listen Roy, If only they had posted some videos/pics on the site to go with the audio - that would of been great to see the final result.

:thumb:


----------

